# Hello I am new!1



## Mango (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi I am new, I have just registered because I am new to keeping reptiles and I have loads of questions. I am hoping this group can help me! I have a baby Albino Darwin Carpet Python named Mango who is an absolute model citizen. He eats, sheds and handles perfectly! I also have two 1 year old woma pythons who are not model citizens!! They have become very defensive and I am 100% sure it is down to my inexperience at handling them.

I desperately need some tips on how to calm them back down and get their trust again.

Cheers


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi and welcome to APS! 
Having never kept womas, I'll leave it to someone more experienced with them to answer your question. Have you had them since hatchlings?

And we love photos.


----------



## Mango (Aug 7, 2016)

thank you for replying  I am new to this so I will figure out the picture bit ASAP! I have only had them for about 6 weeks and they are about a year old. Poor Cinnamon the boy was sick when I got him and had to go to the vet to have his nose cleared out (not pleasant for him at all) and then went into shed so he didn't eat and was quiet for the first 5 weeks. Now his is all ok, has shed and is eating but he doesn't trust me. Saffron his sister started out really well but she has become quite defensive, I left them alone quite a bit more than I did with Mango because they were having a rough start but now they are hissing at me and coiling up everytime I go to get them out. Because I am not as confident as I should be I haven't handled it very well and I think I am making it worse!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 7, 2016)

Let them settle in. Only put your hands in the enclosures to feed them, or clean up their poop, or change their water. Otherwise ignore them. They will get used to you over time, and realize you are not a threat. Having said that, snakes only tolerate being handled, and some never get to like it. You also need to be able to judge their moods; if they are hiding away, or coiled up in a small coil, it probably isn't a good idea to get them out. If they are cruising around, then try to handle them. Unless of course it's feeding time, lol. Womas are known for their food response.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Mango (Aug 7, 2016)

It does make sense thank you. I was worried about leaving them to much because I want them used to being handled, my understanding was if you don't handle them often them will never settle down?


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 7, 2016)

They don't get used to you, and can become a handful if you don't handle them reasonably regularly. They can become cage defensive, and flighty. This is all generalization of course, as some snakes just don't like to be handled, and some will be placid even if never handled.
But in your case, one woma is probably a little stressed from the vet and its illness, the other could just need time to settle down in its new surroundings. Do as I suggested above, with minimal contact for a while.


----------



## Mango (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 8, 2016)

Most Morelias are steady and reliable, even those which don't get handled regularly, but Womas are predictably unpredictable, and can be calm puppy dogs for months and then become thrashing aggro defensive devils for months, for no apparent reason, regardless of handling, so you may have to get used to that. Most of it is bluff however, a real bite from a Woma is pretty rare in my experience.

Welcome aboard by the way !

Jamie


----------



## Mango (Aug 8, 2016)

So would you agree to just leave them alone for a bit or call their bluff ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 8, 2016)

I have a Rough Scaled Python and I only handle him once a week... He feeds on a Monday or Tuesday night, after eating I give 3 or 4 days to chill and digest and then on one of the nights between those times, I handle him. He handles like a dream though but definitely lets me know when he's had enough...

I'd agree let your guys settle a little more and see how they go in a month or so's time...


----------



## SKYWLKR (Aug 8, 2016)

Wouldn't handle them until the weather changes. Maybe October perhaps... They'll calm down don't worry.


----------



## Mango (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you all so much, I feel heaps better I was stressing about it.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Aug 9, 2016)

Welcome, And it's great to see you've already had some questions answered.

Thanks for the pictures aswell, Cant wait to see more!


----------



## Mango (Aug 9, 2016)

That is Saffron before she went feral and decided she hates us!


----------

